# Headlamp Protectors X250



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've got a pair of headlamp protectors for the x250 2007 onwards. Free to a good home. BUT there are no fitments, plastic/metal thingies with it so you'll have to supply your own.

I'd much prefer if they can be collected if possible.

Please PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got a set as well but with all the bits and instructions . Used but in great condition ..make me an offer


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Why does everybody live so far away?

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats what i said. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

wp1234 said:


> I've got a set as well but with all the bits and instructions . Used but in great condition ..make me an offer


Hi
How much are you thinking of and would you be willing to post?
Thanks
Gavin


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...cato+headlight+protectors&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## Arrebnac (Sep 8, 2014)

If you're a bit of a DIY'er they have to be worth £15/£20.


----------

